# Remington Model 11 have questions



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

not sure if this is the right place...my grandmother recently died and left me my grandfathers model 11 semi auto 12ga with a mod barrel and a full barrel. the only thing she could tell me about it was the gun was a police mans gun when my grandfather was a young man this cop would let him borrow it to hunt (small town down south back in the good ol days) well many years later when that police officer died he left it to my grandfather noting how he always returned it as promised and it was always clean so he figured he deserved to keep it....the gun doesnt have the flashy hatching ive seen on others and it is not in great shape but it works well and isnt rusty (just the blue coming off and the wood is worn) no real abuse on the gun..i would like to find out how old it is i have located the seral number and someother markings on the gun, if anyone can help that would be greatly appreciated.

thank you
mike


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

http://www.remingtonsociety.com/rsa/questions/barrelcodes


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

thank you very much...the chart is confusing...the barrel is stamped CY it could be a 1956 (it is at least that old) but i must not understand how to read itit because it shows as a 1972 and a 1988...


----------



## ruffin'it (Aug 7, 2007)

Give remington a call, they will be able to tell you when it was made, and they will usually give you a owners manual too. I recently picked up an old 11-48, I called remington and they told me it was made in 1955 and sent me a owners manual free of charge. Nothing like Remington customer service.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

The way I read it "C" stands for april. The "Y" probably stands for 1930 or 1974. When was your grandfather born? Did they make that model in 1930?


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

3fingervic said:


> The way I read it "C" stands for april. The "Y" probably stands for 1930 or 1974. When was your grandfather born? Did they make that model in 1930?


not sure when he was born but i believe the model was made in the 30's..this also has a stamp on it that says usm


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

ruffin'it said:


> Give remington a call, they will be able to tell you when it was made, and they will usually give you a owners manual too. I recently picked up an old 11-48, I called remington and they told me it was made in 1955 and sent me a owners manual free of charge. Nothing like Remington customer service.


I have written down all the numbers and will be calling them later today...thanks for the idea.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

april 1930... it is a two letter code other than odd years where they double stamped XX or YY for year codes.

btw, production of model 11s lasted from about 1905 to 1950.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

That is a great heirloom, no matter how old it is. I wouldn't try to make it look pretty. I would use it and pass it on to the next generation. I'd tell any offspring that you have to start being nice to you. You have to decide who gets it somehow.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

the rep from remington told me were the serial number was (near the trigger guard) so i had those numbers written down and he said the gun was made in 1918 :yikes: 92 years old...he also said that being as plain jane as it was it was more then likely military or police issue (which i know already it was)...i have both barrels for it which he said could have come from somewhere else but the serial numbers are the best judge on age. 

i thought it was pretty cool...he said have a gun smith check it out but it should be fine to shoot with modern ammo, just not the high pwr stuff or heavy loads...


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

thanks everyone for your help and advise..now i need to find someone to reblue and redo the wood


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

the extra barrel has a matching serial number stamped on it as the gun (it is a full choke) i will pull the barrel on it later and see what it has on it. and I will post a pic


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats!! That is awesome. If that is the original finish on that gun, I wouldn't touch it, except for preserving it.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

NoWake said:


> Congrats!! That is awesome. If that is the original finish on that gun, I wouldn't touch it, except for preserving it.


the way i understand it it is..but I am not worried about the value, I would like to have it restored...my grandfather was always a nut about keeping things nice and before he died had redone a remington pump that has a hammer on it (model 1870 i think, my brother got that one)..i just would like to have it nice without breaking the bank so I can enjoy it on the wall like a piece of art, right next to the pic of he and a turkey he shot with it


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks guys for bringing this dating info back to my attention. I have a Remington "The Sportsman" 16 ga that I got from my Dad. It is , I believe, the same as a model 11, only a three shot. He bought it used after his service in WWII and shot many phesants with it. I never knew how old it was until today. EK means October, 1941. Thanks alot, it means alot to me. I was going to post a pic but I guess I am too new??


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

send me a pic i will post it for you on this thread...i would love to see it.

mikie

[email protected]


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

If you watch the antiques roadshow, you'll know.
Never disturb the original finish.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

sasquatchpa said:


> If you watch the antiques roadshow, you'll know.
> Never disturb the original finish.


im not concerned with the value at all


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

mikieday said:


> the way i understand it it is..but I am not worried about the value, I would like to have it restored...my grandfather was always a nut about keeping things nice and before he died had redone a remington pump that has a hammer on it (model 1870 i think, my brother got that one)..i just would like to have it nice without breaking the bank so I can enjoy it on the wall like a piece of art, right next to the pic of he and a turkey he shot with it


I can understand that. With an heirloom like that the sentimental value can far exceed the retail value. Congrats again on a really neat piece of family history.

Also, sorry to hear of your grandma's passing.


----------

